# الحكم على القس متاؤس وهبة بالسجن 5 سنوات بتهمة التزوير



## sony_33 (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*حكم قضائى جديد كارثى على أقباط مصر، الحكم بالسجن خمس سنوات على القس متاؤس وهبه بتهمة التزوير في اوراق رسميه لانه زوج متنصره من شاب مسيحى ، تم إلقاء القبض على القس متاوس وهبه أثناء الجلسة وإيداعه السجن *
http://coptic-news.net/A_records_10.html​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرااااااااا يا صانى على الخبر

بس يعنى أيه متنصره ( مش بقيت مسيحية يعنى )

ليه بقى الكاهن ده زور ؟!!!!! *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أكتوبر 2008)

لغايه امتى مصر مش هيبقى فيها عدل 
ربنا يرحمنا 
مرسىىىىى على الخبر ​


----------



## man4truth (13 أكتوبر 2008)

[q-bible]*لوقا الأصحاح 12 العدد 4 وَلَكِنْ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ يَا أَحِبَّائِي: لاَ تَخَافُوا مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَقْتُلُونَ الْجَسَدَ وَبَعْدَ ذَلِكَ لَيْسَ لَهُمْ مَا يَفْعَلُونَ أَكْثَرَ*​[/q-bible].


----------



## SALVATION (13 أكتوبر 2008)

_ربنا يدخل فى الموضوع ويتحل 
يارب لا تترك اولادك
مشكور اخى على الخبر




​_


----------



## sony_33 (13 أكتوبر 2008)

* شكرا ليكم وربنا يزيل الغمة ويخرج ابونا بالسلامة*​


----------



## BITAR (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*امين يارب* ​


----------

